# rip ferdi,



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

i know how you feel!
i lost my thoroughbred mare 5 years ago. i miss her terribly! i think of her all the time, especially on july 19th of every year.
I don't think non-horse people understand the bond we have with these animals. it's unlike any other connection. 
here she is


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

aw hun I'm so sorry. I know how much it hurts to loose a horse, especially if you have to make the terrible decision to put him down. Just remember the rainbow bridge, babe. *superhugs*


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss, just remember him for the beautiful horse that he was, and the things you and him shared


----------

